# Transmisor simple de voz a.m.



## Pablo César (May 16, 2008)

alguien sabe si funciona este experimento que encontré en esta página de internet.http://translate.google.es/translat...am_transmitter.html&hl=es&ie=UTF8&sl=en&tl=es
se trata sobre un transmisor de voz am.,a simple vista parece muy simple, pero si que es muy dificil encontrar los materiales.
El primer obstáculo que encontré fue el de conseguir un cristal oscilador de 1mhz y un transformador de audio de 1000 ohm a 8 ohm (al final los conseguí).
Lo he terminado hace poco y no me funciona y lo he hecho tal como dicen, ya que es muy simple solo hay que hacer unas cuantas sldaduras.
Cualquier respuesta muchas gracias.






[/youtube]


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 16, 2008)

Estas seguro qu asi de simple es?
solo un transformador que adapta la impedancia y un oscilador haran todo el trabajo?
no se necesita de transistores, bobinas, capacitores ceramicos variables?
que antena se le coloca? porque hasta donde yo se las antenas de a.m. tienen que tener una altura proporcional a la frecuencia en la que transmiten. algo asi como la velocidad de la luz, sobre la frecuencia que transmite,o viceversa, no recuerdo bien, pero ese calculo nos da una cierta cantidad de metros, esos metros debe tener de alto la antena.
y seguramente el cable verde vaya a tierra directa, o sea a tierra como una descarga.

si pudieras enviar el esquema de donde sale el circuito podriamos ayudarte.

siempre envia la mayor información posible.


----------



## Pablo César (May 16, 2008)

ahi esta el diagrama. se supone que el oscilador q*UE* compre es completo internamente tiene condensadores integrados, es muy pequeño, tiene 4 patas
http://sci-toys.com/scitoys/scitoys/radio/xmitter_schematic.gif


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 16, 2008)

Si ese es el esquema, pues estoy sorprendido!  
pues entonces, no es un oscilador, es un integrado, pero aun sigo sorprendido!  
porque creo q*UE *si el integrado hace todo, los 9volts de alimentación deberian ir tambien al integrado, y del transformador al integrado, no veo para q enviarle 9 volts al transformador, pues se produce un campo electrico y otro magnetico q*UE* a lo mejor t afectan el integrado. intenta conseguir el datasheet del integrado y ver si no se alimenta de 9volts...
pues sino no le veo de donde saca la energia para funcionar.


----------



## eb7ctx (May 16, 2008)

Buenas, si puede funcionar, pero el esquema esta mal pintado, el secundario del transformador va en serie con la alimentación del oscilador integrado, incorporando las variaciones de amplitud (AM) en la linea de alimentación, es obvio que en el primario se le inyecta la baja frecuencia o voz que puede venir de cualquier artilugio con la suficiente amplitud o potencia, esto es la esencia básica de un emisor de AM, pero repito el esquema esta mal dibujado.


----------



## Pablo César (May 16, 2008)

eb7ctx no te entiendo con lo que quieres decir :"el secundario del transformador va en serie con la alimentación del oscilador integrado"
Y si pudieras por favor especificar como corregirlo por favor gracias de todos modos, voy a tratar de experimentar en caso de que no llegue tu respuesta.


----------



## Dano (May 16, 2008)

Ese circuito funciona, pero con muchas deficiencias....

El problema es conseguir un cristal con sus correspondientes 4 patas además del problema de que debe ser de 1000khz


----------



## djchinomix (May 16, 2008)

yo si lo e hecho y si funciona...
yo lo hice con un transformador de corriente 220 a 9 volt en vez del que ahi aparece, y ocupe un cristal de 16 mhz, con una bateria de 12 volt, me dio un alcance de unos 50 metros.


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 17, 2008)

según comentan ustedes muchachos eso es una... porqueria...jajajaja
no puede tener un alcance de 50 metros!

bueh, a veces es mejor con un transmisor de esos con transistores y toda la bola.


----------



## fukks (Dic 21, 2009)

yo lo voy a construir. confio un poco en la explicacion que da el autor de ese experimento


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 6, 2010)

djchinomix dijo:


> yo si lo e hecho y si funciona...
> yo lo hice con un transformador de corriente 220 a 9 volt en vez del que ahi aparece, y ocupe un cristal de 16 mhz, con una bateria de 12 volt, me dio un alcance de unos 50 metros.



Y donde conseguiste el oscilador *aquí* en Chile?? acá no consigo ni un cristal solo...


----------



## arturogarza (Jun 1, 2010)

ese osilador no fue diseñado para transmitir asi como quisieramos clar que es deficiente pues esta diseñado para otros usos si mas no recuero su nombre es atenuador en parte es un cristal pero tiene agregados que le dan las caracteristicas deun transmisor.  yo por aki tendre unos 25 de eellos en diferentes frecuencias hasta 44 mhz y todos funcionan con ese esquema de hacer variar el  voltaje de entrada con un transformador de audio y con una antena adecuada para la frecuencia podemos divertirnos un rato. donde los podemos conseguir?  todos los que yo tengo los he recuperado de motherboards antiguas ....es un juguetito interesante.

saludos.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jul 15, 2010)

oigan y de tanto he conseguido el xtal que hablan, pero es de 25 mhz, es de los  ''half-sized'', de los cuadraditos y que anda a 3.3V. bueno yo lo hice andar a 3v y anda de maravillas, pero se que anda porque sintonice solo los armonicos que acarrea el cristal. he tratado de transmitir video usando el subwoofer de mi pc usando la entrada de audio como entrada de video y la salida a todo volumen hacia el xtal. me emitio un armonico en el canal 15 y solo sale en blanco y negro una silueta media rara, pero almenos funciona. que dicen? será buena idea transmitir video con estos cristales???


----------



## arturogarza (Jul 16, 2010)

...pues cuando consigas hacerlo nos platikas como .... saludos.


----------



## electroleidi (Oct 28, 2010)

necesito el diagrama en bloque con todo los circuitos correspondiente a cada bloque de un transmisor am bajo nivel...............................urgente


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Oct 28, 2010)

Acá podes ver uno:




Es de esta página: http://www.qsl.net/vu2msy/transmit.htm

PD: no es necesario que el driver esté modulado.


----------



## electroleidi (Oct 29, 2010)

gracias por tu ayuda....pero necesito tambien el circuito completo del transmisor am......


----------



## fedep7 (Oct 6, 2012)

Donde conseguiste el oscilador de 1 MHz?


----------



## tiago (Oct 6, 2012)

fedep7 dijo:


> Donde conseguiste el oscilador de 1 MHz?



Los puedes conseguir por las tiendas de internet si no los encuentras en tu ciudad,  y son muy económicos.

Saludos.


----------

